

Destructive Nature of Over-litigated Intellectual Property Law - veyron
http://www.reddit.com/r/SOPA/comments/pq8ra/this_is_why_i_oppose_the_mpaa/

======
unimpressive
The economics of "Spite piracy" don't make sense. If you don't make a purchase
the company gets no value. However, if you pirate content the big media
conglomerates get the utility value of saying that there wares are a valuable
contribution to society and that their innocent trade ships are being
plundered by the evil Silicon Valley conspiracy. (Of which Google is the
obvious head.)

Please people, if you really want to spite these companies, just ignore them.
(Or at least attack them in ways that don't strengthen their arguments...)
Releasing blockbuster films to no reception at all is the sort of thing that
kills an industry. Dissidents making themselves the poster child of laws like
SOPA and PIPA for no good reason isn't.

